# Favorite Movie Of All Time



## Kane (Feb 10, 2006)

Mine would have to be: Gladiator, directed by Ridley Scott.

Great action, story, sound effects, music, visuals, ect.

What is your favorite movie of all time?


----------



## Xequat (Feb 10, 2006)

Braveheart.  Appeals to everyone, although I can't quite convince the wife that it's a love story, but it is.  I mean, the guy takes on one of the most powerful nations in the world because they went after his wife.  That's love.  Plus, the acting was excellent and even the score was great.


----------



## Zepp (Feb 10, 2006)

Fight Club.  If you truly appreciate that movie, you know why I do.  The book is pretty good too.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Feb 10, 2006)

"Sophie's Choice".


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Feb 10, 2006)

Pulp Fiction, one of Q.Terrantino's better works.


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 10, 2006)

I have a top ten list of well over 1000 movies that I just love, (I even have a list on my computer). To choose the #1 of the ten is rawther difficult. I won't be so pompus to list the ten here while being asked for one. But to make that singular selection out of so many, geez. 

But reading the question the one popped to my mind obviously has to be the #1 of all of them. 

*Ben Hur aka: A Tale Of The Christ (1959)* Dir. William Wyler and winner of 11 Academy Awards and 16 other awards including Golden Globes and so forth. This film held the record for over _38 years_ until Titanic came along tying the Academy record and winning another 76 various awards. 

Best line from Ben Hur: "...and I felt His voice take the sword out of my hand." ~ Judah Ben Hur.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 10, 2006)

American Beauty is my favorite movie. A lot of people don't get it. But it's a black comedy with some very deep perspectives on what we see on the outside and what really is... I love it.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Feb 10, 2006)

Cwap...there are so many...just one?

hmmm....

The Princess Bride


----------



## mrhnau (Feb 10, 2006)

Thats a hard one, but based on the number of times watched, I'd say The Dirty Dozen.

One of the best casts ever assembled and a great story line. Its one of my study movies (movies I listen to while studying or just need some noise).


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 10, 2006)

One of the greatest movie ever made and nobody ever admits to seeing it but it made records at the box office and I'll be fried for this one is *THAT'S ENTERTAINMENT FROM THE seventies. It was so greatly made with all the clips from all those movie and the dancing with Fred Estair & Gene Autry was just fantastic.*

Terry


----------



## Martial Tucker (Feb 10, 2006)

To Kill A Mockingbird


The story, the acting, the cinematography......a masterpiece, IMO


----------



## rutherford (Feb 10, 2006)

Sil Lum TigerLady said:
			
		

> American Beauty is my favorite movie. A lot of people don't get it. But it's a black comedy with some very deep perspectives on what we see on the outside and what really is... I love it.


 
This is my choice as well.  I've often said I could lead a better life if I just watched this movie every morning.


----------



## ppko (Feb 10, 2006)

I can't only choose one so here is my choices
Forest Gump
and
Braveheart


----------



## evenflow1121 (Feb 10, 2006)

My Favorite Movie is The Breakfast Club.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Feb 12, 2006)

I've tried, but I just can't  pick one so here are my top two: Iron Monkey & Annie Hall.  Two very different movies, but they both reflect parts of my personality.  

Am I a weirdo, or what? :rofl:


----------



## Nanalo74 (Feb 12, 2006)

I too have a top ten but my all time No. 1?

*The Godfather. * 

Vic
www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Feb 12, 2006)

Full Metal Jacket.

"7-6-2 millimeter, full metal jacket." - Private Pyle


----------



## Nanalo74 (Feb 13, 2006)

Shirt Ripper said:
			
		

> Full Metal Jacket.
> 
> "7-6-2 millimeter, full metal jacket." - Private Pyle


 
"This is my rifle this is my gun!
This is for fightin' this is for fun!"

Another classic.

Vic
www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## Drac (Feb 13, 2006)

For me it's "The Day The Earth Stood Still " 1950's Sci-Fi at its best...


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Feb 13, 2006)

Bad News Bears is up there as well...


----------



## Kacey (Feb 13, 2006)

It depends on the mood I'm in... some days it's _The Big Chill, _and other days it's _Mr. Holland's Opus_.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 13, 2006)

Another one would be A Bridge too far what a great war movie.
terry


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Feb 14, 2006)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> Another one would be A Bridge too far what a great war movie.
> terry


 
True! An interesting piece of trivia: Audrey Hepburn was one of the Dutch refugees from Arnhem after the unsuccessful Allied attack.


----------



## MartialIntent (Feb 14, 2006)

evenflow1121 said:
			
		

> My Favorite Movie is The Breakfast Club.


Careful, or you'll be giving your age away! *;¬)* Yep, good show with great characterization but where are they all now???

For me it's *The Crow* - simultaneously a beautiful and violent movie and one I never tire of - the tragic cirumstances of Brandon Lee's death oddly adding to the allure. Ask me tomorrow though and it'll be something different...

It's a tough question!


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Feb 14, 2006)

12 Angry Men is a good bet as well...was on last night.  The remake was excellent as well (not Jury Duty!).


----------



## OUMoose (Feb 17, 2006)

Hands down, my favorite movie ever is "Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory".  It is still my favorite Gene Wilder performance, followed closely by "Young Frankenstein". I can watch that movie any time day or night and never be bored...

.... and no, I hate Tim Burton...


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Feb 17, 2006)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> Hands down, my favorite movie ever is "Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory". It is still my favorite Gene Wilder performance, followed closely by "Young Frankenstein". I can watch that movie any time day or night and never be bored...
> 
> .... and no, I hate Tim Burton...


 
Good choice! Yes, it does have a certain magic to it lacking in recent creations...


----------



## Odin (Feb 17, 2006)

...mmmmmm to many but has to be LEON..that film is great.


----------



## Odin (Feb 17, 2006)

wow wow wow no soone did i post that,did i remember empire strikes back!!!now thats a film!


----------



## bcbernam777 (Feb 17, 2006)

Tombstone with Kurt Russel and Val Kilmer


----------



## Nanalo74 (Feb 17, 2006)

bcbernam777 said:
			
		

> Tombstone with Kurt Russel and Val Kilmer


 
"I'm your huckleberry"

I love it!

Gotta agree with Young Frankenstein also. I love Mel Brooks' films. Cloris Leachman is so funny! Gene Wilder is brilliant! And the cameo by Gene Hackman is priceless.

Gotta include Blazing Saddles and History of the World Part I as well. "*He's* a eunich."

Vic
www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## Nanalo74 (Feb 17, 2006)

Ok, gotta include some of my other all time faves.

Pulp Fiction
Reservoir Dogs
Scarface
Goodfellas
The Warriors
Kill Bill
Sean of the Dead
Snatch
Ocean's Eleven
The Manchurian Candidate (the original)
On the Waterfront
A Streetcar Named Desire
Dog Day Afternoon
Saturday Night Fever
The Godfather II (I already mentioned the original)
Monty Python's Quest for the Holy Grail
South Park: Bigger, Longer and Uncut
The Matrix (the first one)
The Notebook (I cried like a baby)
Taxi Driver
The Magnificent Seven
Unforgiven
Highlander (the original)

just to name a few.

Vic
www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## Henderson (Apr 20, 2006)

The Usual Suspects.  Kevin Spacey was brilliant.


----------



## patroldawg27 (May 8, 2006)

Colors


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (May 8, 2006)

It's hard to pick just a single one, but here are 3 on my list:

*The Bourne Identity* for the fighting sequences,
*Minority Report* for the futuristic special effects.
 And of course *Goodfellas* is also on my list for the best in the gangster genre.


----------



## MA-Caver (May 9, 2006)

Nanalo74 said:
			
		

> Ok, gotta include some of my other all time faves.
> 
> Pulp Fiction
> Reservoir Dogs
> ...


Have you noticed that (_almost_) all of these films you've chosen involve violence from one extreme to another? Just a thought.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (May 10, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> Have you noticed that (_almost_) all of these films you've chosen involve violence from one extreme to another? Just a thought.


 
Yeah, but remember it's just Hollywood, and it's all fantasy make believe. Don't we live vicariously through the movies we like?  At least in our minds anyway. Besides, isn't violence, or restrained violence one of the reasons why some of us are drawn to the martial arts? Sparring or self-defense does involve violent acts or actions to a certain degree. Just another thought...


----------



## MA-Caver (May 10, 2006)

cali_tkdbruin said:
			
		

> Yeah, but remember it's just Hollywood, and it's all fantasy make believe. Don't we live vicariously through the movies we like?  At least in our minds anyway. Besides, isn't violence, or restrained violence one of the reasons why some of us are drawn to the martial arts? Sparring or self-defense does involve violent acts or actions to a certain degree. Just another thought...


Yes indeed, still as Martialist we should strive to continually seek balance no? I've many "Action" movies with lots of violence in them, but at the same time I've movies that have the yang to the yin of violence. 

:asian:


----------



## wee_blondie (May 10, 2006)

So so many!!  Love everything from Shogun's Ninja (Sonni Chiba rocks!) to Monty Python (all of them) and Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure!

There are so many others - please don't make me choose!!!!


----------



## Buddha1 (Jun 10, 2006)

Fight Club, Gladiator


----------



## monkey (Jun 10, 2006)

For Action & comedy City Hunter-This is the 1st  time the game  Street Fighter was used right & well done.The version VanDamm did was not even close.    For drama  Syanara with Garner    For historicly interesting Gettysburge    & for the best  west-I have to go with the idea that never was filmed as wrote & changed to Kung fu---The original was ( Way of the Warrior  ) this was set to justif the puching & kicking  from shaolin but in the west time era.


----------



## pstarr (Jun 10, 2006)

Boy, this is tough.  Maybe "Seven Samurai?"


----------



## Raewyn (Jun 10, 2006)

This is nothing to do with Martial Arts but my favorite movies of all time would have to be the Lord of the Rings................... I AM A KIWI!!


----------



## Don Roley (Jun 10, 2006)

Casablanca.







'nuff said.


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 10, 2006)

My quick answer..."Boondock Saints"

Long answer...I'll think about it...gotta go teach.


----------



## Jenna (Jun 10, 2006)

*Trivial answer:* anything at all with Colin Farrell ha!
*Right now:* Constantine and prolly just because I am almost absurdly infatuated with Tilda Swinton
*My fav underrated movie:* Spy Game.. I love espionage films and Redford and Pitt pffft I would be mad not to and I have to mention both Bournes and both Transporters which are just the best action films there have been recently imNsvho 
*A random pick:* LA Confidential for an amazing plot and equally amazing characters and superb ending.. Rolo Tomasi indeed .. hey I remembered ha!
*My fav horror:* An American Werewolf in London even if it does look very dated80s it is SO atmospheric out on the moors .. oh and best horror tip which NO ONE has heard of from a few years ago same subject werewolves.. Dog Soldiers wow what a thing and I would recommend to anyone liking real guns real infantry and very big werewolves what a combination ha! oh and I cannot forget Sean of the Dead which is the best british film in yonks
*My fav sci fi:* forget all your Serenitys and XMen which are great and I love them SO much but Close Encounters I think will never be beat regardless of how cleverly cgi can fool out our eyes nowadays oh and I managed to make that very pilgrimage out to Devil's Tower too which was sweeeeeet though the folk I met there are all space cadets I will say.. ha!

but if I had to pick ONE only it is always for me *The Truman Show* for presenting a case that ANY circumstance can be overcome no matter how omnipotent it appears and further that it can be overcome with poise dignity and integrity

sorry for meandering everywhere and round the houses for a nearcut..

Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 10, 2006)

I like your format, Jenna!

*Trivial answer:* irreverent movies of any type
*Right now:* House Of Flying Daggers for it's atmosphere, photography and stunning double-crosses
*My fav underrated movie:* The Fifth Element and 12 Monkeys.  Bruce did good!
*A random pick:* Time Bandits.  First thing that came to mind.
*My fav horror:* Hellraider II, to start.  Saw I & II and, maybe, Hostel
*My fav sci fi:* Fifth Element, again
*Overall:* The Princess Bride.  I mean, 'My _name is Inigo Montoya.  You killed my father.  Prepare to die!_'  Need I say more?


----------



## Jenna (Jun 10, 2006)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> I like your format, Jenna!
> 
> *Trivial answer:* irreverent movies of any type
> *Right now:* House Of Flying Daggers for it's atmosphere, photography and stunning double-crosses
> ...


 
And Egg my friend, you are liking Fifth Element purely for the storyline for those supercool gun things and Bruce and sneaky Gary O and for visual appeal of the photography and not in any way for the visual appeal of Ms Jovovich which would not even be in the equation, ha!

Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 10, 2006)

Jenna said:
			
		

> And Egg my friend, you are liking Fifth Element purely for the storyline for those supercool gun things and Bruce and sneaky Gary O and for visual appeal of the photography and not in any way for the visual appeal of Ms Jovovich which would not even be in the equation, ha!
> 
> Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
> Jenna


 
rofl!  Of course Milla is in the equation!  A most lovely woman.  She is, also, a fine actress and the cast all seemed quite pleased with the work they were doing.  Overall, one of my favorites for the range of acting, the humor, the editing and the gun you mentioned.  Oh yeah, and the guy in the hallway, too!


----------



## crushing (Jun 10, 2006)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> I like your format, Jenna!
> *A random pick:* Time Bandits.  First thing that came to mind.



Ah, Time Bandits.  That was one of the first movies we got for our video disk player (anyone have or remember those?).  I really liked most of the movie, but always hated the ending.  "Mom. . .Dad. . .Don't touch it. . .It's evil!"

The Princess Bride.  I like ALL of that movie.


----------



## green meanie (Jun 10, 2006)

Jeebers, even with the excellent format that Jenna has provided it's still hard to narrow down the list.

*Trivial answer:* until the screw it up, anything with superheroes running around is a safe bet
*Right now:* I don't know. Feel like I'm in between favorites at the moment
*My fav underrated movie:* The Shadow
*A random pick:* Last of the Mohicans
*My fav horror:* Dracula
*My fav sci fi:* Dune, the Sci Fi Channel version
*Overall:* Lord of the Rings Trilogy, Original Star Wars Trilogy, Shawshank Redemption, and Gladiator are all in the running for the top spot.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 10, 2006)

green meanie said:
			
		

> Jeebers, even with the excellent format that Jenna has provided it's still hard to narrow down the list.
> 
> *Trivial answer:* until the screw it up, anything with superheroes running around is a safe bet


 You mean they haven't yet??? 

Hmm... (thinking).... what about... *Hulk*, Electra, Daredevil to name a couple?


----------



## green meanie (Jun 10, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> You mean they haven't yet???
> 
> Hmm... (thinking).... what about... *Hulk*, Electra, Daredevil to name a couple?


 
True. I did cast a pretty big net didn't I? Fantastic Four wasn't very 'fantastic' either was it? Oh well, they can't all be winners I guess and in my defense it was the 'Trivial answer' so it was meant to be broad based and generalized. I'm still pretty happy with the way Spiderman and Xmen are going and the Batman Begins turned out. :asian:


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jun 10, 2006)

*Trivial answer:* Most of Mel Gibson's movies.  Lethal Weapon series, Braveheart, The Patriot, Forever Young, etc.
*Right now:* The Last Samurai
*My fav underrated movie:* Make fun of me if you want but I like Kevin Costner movies like Robin Hood (regardless of an absent accent), Waterworld, and The Postman
*A random pick:* Father of the Bride
*My fav horror:* Final Destination
*My fav sci fi:* Lord of the Rings Trilogy, Back to the Future Trilogy, Original Star Wars Trilogy, Fifth Element, Most of the recent comic book movies
*Overall:* Ghostbusters

This is just off the top of my head.  There are too many to really it down to one.  Even by catagory.


----------

